# Sickness and Insulin



## PhoebeC (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering when you eat a meal and are then sick how do you know how much insulin to have?

Because last night i had tea and threw it back up, i thought this means i hadnt eaten anything and then had some tea cakes. Tested blood before tea and was 21.4!!!!
Thats not right or fair, I took 2 novorapid with my basal. Woke up in morning and back to 5.6 so ok.

But i dont know how to work this throwing up meals thing. Usaully when im sick im low, this time i wasnt but i dont think i kept anything down.

xxx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 24, 2010)

Its a tricky one, as the normal behaviour for blood sugar is to rise as the your body releases glusose to help fight of the illness..........

The DAFNE course has rules for what they call sick days.........

If you feel really ill you should be testing every 2-4 hours for blood glucose and ketones.........if you have ketones then your advised to take 10% of your total daily dose or 20% if your ketones are very high, on top of your normal basal and bolus.........It all a bit complicated........

If you feel you cant keep anything down, try not to eat anything big, and just keep testing every 4-6 hours and correct if you need to........and check for ketones.............

This is assuming the result of illness is a rise in blood glucose...........as you are pregnant......I suppose anything is possible......


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was sick every day for the first five months also lost a stone in the process but that's because I couldn't eat barely anything because I knew I wouldn't be able to keep it down.My bg's were on the low side though. It might be that your insulin needs are starting to increase, sorry I can't remember how many weeks you are now xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,

Im 15 weeks now. I think it was just a once off, they are usally on the low side.
Still im not happy about it, thats far too high.
xx


----------

